# Plagiomnium



## afroturf (12 Jul 2007)

Here a a couple of photos of some emersed Plagiomnium i brought from Aquatic magic a couple of months ago










I tied it to a piece of wood in my 50g tank but all the growth below the water stayed a nasty dark green and didn't put on any growth i have now removed this, but there were a couple of pieces growing just out of the water and have put on quite a bit of growth in the month or so the tanks been set up.


----------



## Dave Spencer (13 Jul 2007)

Your Plagiomnium is looking great Afro. I tried growing mine totally immersed, but I ended with mostly root structure growth, with little growth of the fronds.

Are there little bits of Riccia I can see floating about. I wonder where that came from?  

Dave.


----------

